# WANTED: Key West, FL week 28 Dec - 4 Jan



## Javelin

Looking for a week in Key West, FL from 27/28 Dec until 3/4 Jan. Possibly more than 1 unit. PM me for options. I got a Xmas ski week in Park City to sweeten the deal


----------



## Javelin

Still looking for a rental


----------



## vacationhopeful

I have stayed in Pompano and drove down the one year for NYE in Key West with my older brother and a niece by one of our other sisters'. Walked back into the resort just minutes after 7AM - where the FRONT DESK staff greeted me by name and asked if I had a nice evening. The sun was rising over the ocean - they had really big grins are their faces - might be almost 7 years now.

Most of the bigger South Florida towns have great NYE programs - Miami, Ft Lauderdale, etc


----------



## Javelin

It's gonna be a party of 5, I'm personally looking forward to diving there. I'm still looking for a vacation rental as well on other sites...


----------



## Javelin

Still looking


----------



## Kelsie

There is virtually nothing available for your week in KW.  I even checked some of the Hotels for you, the few that I have seen on Trip Advisor are showing over $600/nt. for rent.  You really have to book that week at least 6 mos. out.  Hope you are able to find something more affordable.  Probably the Upper Keys.


----------



## MaryH

There are some ads on redweek but they are more 2K range for 2bdrms.


----------

